# White dumbo, going to marble



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh petco, why do your fish have to stare at me so? It was a pretty exciting day actually. I walk, the dog trainer brought his timber wolf so I got to pet her, then some little girl scared Rosie and she flew 20 feet away because I wasn't holding her feet, Rosie got to flirt with some guys, and then.... I see this pretty boy. His over all fins are pretty bad but those pectorals are fantastic. I'm also excited to see how he's going to marble, he will for sure be getting some blue, not sure what else. His entire body looks slightly tinted so he'll probably be mostly dark once he stops changing. 

Other then the first photo I took these at all at 12:40 in the morning so I was tired lol About to go to bed and forgot the light was on, but now I'm back on the comp and I'll probably end up watching game of thrones XD



















This is just below the spread of his complete flare, he's a HM but has very poor fins. They are so rounded, it's really funky and I'm not sure what to think of them lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, wow! Stunning.


----------



## Sandrilene (May 21, 2011)

so pretty! My fish swims every time I try to take pictures. I'll keep trying to get good ones. Ooooo looks like i got my picture to work!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice find! He is a looker for sure. Look at those ears! Post more pics once he colors out


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

He's very handsome! 

I'm very jealous!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

he has..the biggest set of LIPS I have seen on a fish!

How can you tell his is going to marble?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> he has..the biggest set of LIPS I have seen on a fish!
> 
> How can you tell his is going to marble?


Oh my gosh, you're so right! Definite Mick Jagger look going on there! Cute!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> he has..the biggest set of LIPS I have seen on a fish!
> 
> How can you tell his is going to marble?


You can tell because he has a tiny shadow of color on him in some parts. It's possible he might not change, but I find it unlikely because he's still growing and many fish continue changing color. You can tell he isn't old because his pelvic fins haven't filled out completely yet. 

In this photo you can see it really well on his fins and dorsal









He does have some big lips LOL


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

This is a petco fish? I hope I can find one as awesome!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

He's gorgeous and I can definitely see the little color hiding in there. Hopefully his tail fills out a bit, it looks a little small XD I love his color for sure.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow love his lips! he is absolutely amazing!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd totally call him Smooch. Those lips are too much xD

He's pretty otherwise, though. His tail may be a bit off, but it makes him unique at least and doesn't really take away from his beauty 

I personally love quirky fish, so long as they're healthy. I have one fish that's sorta half-dumbo. Has one large and one small ear.  He's probably my favorite betta, too.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He's amazing! My new dream Betta... Where did you get him?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Jessicatm137 said:


> He's amazing! My new dream Betta... Where did you get him?


From Petco, I actually went back today and they still had a his spawn sibling and another dumbo that was a blue and purple/violet color. At another petco in the area they had a really nice OHM black feathertail listed as a delta tail, so pretty O.O If I didn't already have a OHM black feathertail I would of snatched him up lol


Here's my black OHM feathertail. This one is from Petsmart, the one I saw earlier had bigger fins and less of that blue iridescence.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your so lucky, you LPS has beautiful betta's. you know what kind of big ear i have? ONE SIDED BIG EAR, but it is his lucky fin (lol like nemo):







it's growing back, am thinking about spawning him sometimes


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's real shimmery looking. He's beautiful.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> You can tell because he has a tiny shadow of color on him in some parts. It's possible he might not change, but I find it unlikely because he's still growing and many fish continue changing color. You can tell he isn't old because his pelvic fins haven't filled out completely yet.
> 
> In this photo you can see it really well on his fins and dorsal
> 
> ...


Wow, he is beautiful


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

hey, Copperarabian, how's your new boy doing? Has he started getting any more color?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I love his sheen and shimmer! I really like his look. I'm not into breeding and the technical stuff of how they *should* look... but I know when I see something I like and HE IS GORGEOUS!

As always... great photography


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> hey, Copperarabian, how's your new boy doing? Has he started getting any more color?


He's still settling in and getting used to everything XD I find that my fish will start changing color about a month after I get them. I had this one male who I gave to my friend(thought he was a girl) who was pure cellophane, he stayed like that until 2 months when he started acting like a boy. Once he was flaring he started marbling. 



> *RayneForhest * I love his sheen and shimmer! I really like his look. I'm not into breeding and the technical stuff of how they *should* look... but I know when I see something I like and HE IS GORGEOUS!
> 
> As always... great photography


His green shimmer really comes out when I use flash O.O lol


----------

